# Alternative to Microsoft Office



## Mike (Feb 14, 2015)

For those who don't like Microsoft Office, for any reason,
there is an alternative that is based on M.S. Office, the
files are interchangable and it is free.

Check it out at *wps.com* I won't make the link clickable
as in the past I have been accused of posting dodgy links.
add the www. at the front, if I do it, it becomes clickable.

This is a good programme, it has all the same things a office,
plus it also has lots of free templates.

So if you want an alternative, have a look.

Mike.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 14, 2015)

I use LibreOffice with Mint.  Maybe if I needed more bells and whistles I would definitely look at your suggestion.  It amazes me that most of the casual users refuse to even consider Linux.  Free, stable and security are my main selling points, but then again I was never a conformist or sheeple.


----------



## Mike (Feb 14, 2015)

Libre Office has been around for a while, but I have never seen it.

WPS Office also works with Linux, Android, Windows and Mac plus
they upgrade it annually.

Mike.


----------



## oldman (Feb 15, 2015)

Try Google Docs. They have basically the same programs as Office.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 16, 2015)

I've used OpenOffice for several years.  It has all the necessary features, and it is free.  It is probably the most popular alternative to MS Office, and has millions of users worldwide.  It is Open Source software that is developed/upgraded by programmers on an ongoing basis. 

http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## Matrix (Feb 16, 2015)

I also use OpenOffice.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 17, 2015)

I put Open Office on both my Windows 7 computers, however, they also both came with Office Starter (Word and Excel) so more often than not, I'm using that.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 19, 2015)

Another open office fan here. I have Word & Excel, but don't need their complexity for my little stuff.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 19, 2015)

Yay for Linux and OpenOffice / Libre Office!  :-D


----------



## 911 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am offered a deal from the state every year or when a new version of office comes out. I get the most current version of Office for $15.00 and can use the serial number on three different devices. So, I have version 2013 right now installed on my PC, laptop and Android tablet. I use only 2 or 3 of the different tasks.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2015)

I think all these mentioned are good options, but I found Microsoft Word Starter, as well as the other MS Suite Starters, and they are free.  They seem to have all I need, but they aren't the "full option" costly MS Suites.  I'll give you a link to check it out if you like Denise

http://www.techspot.com/downloads/6255-microsoft-office-starter-2010.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2015)

911 said:


> I am offered a deal from the state every year or when a new version of office comes out. I get the most current version of Office for $15.00 and can use the serial number on three different devices. So, I have version 2013 right now installed on my PC, laptop and Android tablet. I use only 2 or 3 of the different tasks.



That's great! I got that deal when I took classes in 2011.  With mine I couldn't reload it when I had to do a factory restore.  So now I just use the free MS Office Starter.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't know how you could have downloaded MS Word Starter as it is a Microsoft Product requiring a license.  If gotten from another site, it may not  be genuine.  I have not heard of this item being offered outside the purchase of a new computer.


----------

